# Resistencias "Naked Z-foil" de altísimas prestaciones para audio



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Fecha de publicación: el 21 de mayo de 2008






*Naked' Z-foil*
Este nuevo tipo de resistencias tipo metal film en figura “Z” y sin recubrimiento (Desnudo) garantiza reducir la distorsión y el ruido de la señal procesada en aplicaciones de audio

Vishay Intertechnology ha anunciado una resistencia de película metálica de extrema precisión, la característica particular de estas es que son sin recubrimiento (Naked=Desnuda), la ausencia de recubrimiento (Encapsulado) y la particular forma del canal resistivo garantizan una muy baja distorsión inducida por efecto capacitivo, como así también evitan el alisado de la señal por el mismo efecto.
La empresa proclama que este nuevo tipo de resistencia (VAR - Vishay Audio Resistor)
Esta destinada a mejorar las prestaciones de amplificador diferenciales y etapas de potencia de altísima calidad

*Key specifications:*
TCR of ±0.2 ppm/°C from –55 °C to +125 °C
PCR (ΔR due to self-heating) of 5 ppm at rated power
Absolute tolerance of 0.01%
Current noise of less than –40 dB.

*Other specifications:*
Load-life stability of ±0.01% for 2000 hours at +70 °C
Voltage coefficient of less than 0.1 ppm/V, a thermal EMF of less than 0.05 µV/°C
Resistance range of 10 Ω to 100 kΩ
With any value at any tolerance available by calibration.
The rise time is 1.0 ns without ringing
The inductance is typically less than 0.08 µH
The rated power is to 0.4 W at +70 °C.










Datasheet
http://www.vishay.com/docs/63140/var.pdf


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2008)

Esto suena a los conectores dorados, cables de secciones gordisimas y carisimas de audio.

O sea puro marketin.

Ademas deben ser muy precisas pero si las tolerancias de los semiconductores son como son pues parece que no sirve de mucho.


Ademas, para audio, para frecuencias de poco mas de 20Khz... pues dudo que se vean muy afectadas por las capacitancias o inductacias..

Creo que es un timo.


Ojo otra cosa es para radio frecuencia alli si que me lo creo todo y mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Algo mas de lo mismo

http://www.ariaaudio.com/WV.htm
http://www.altavistaaudio.com/SA-2000.html
http://www.vishay.com/docs/49435/49435.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/63135/tn0030.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/63104/63104.pdf


Respecto a si es un timo o no:
Habra que ver el precio si es logico o no
Cuando las use y analice resultados te comento.


Saludos


----------

